
Show HN: I Was Unlucky – DuckDuckGo to Google Fallback Firefox Extension - lkiss
I think a lot of people from our community has the same experience as me. I tried using DuckDuckGo as my primary search platform a few times due to privacy concerns, but I always went back to Google because I wasn&#x27;t satisfied with the results sometimes.<p>To solve this issue, I created a tiny Firefox addon which adds a new button to my DDG search page called &quot;I was unlucky&quot; and if you click on that button, it redirects you to Google with the same search query. I found it very useful.<p>I know you can do the same with appending &quot;!g&quot; to the query, but that&#x27;s much more effort. :)
======
lkiss
Addon: [https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/i-was-
unlucky...](https://addons.mozilla.org/en-US/firefox/addon/i-was-unlucky/)
Source code: [https://github.com/KLaci/i-was-
unlucky](https://github.com/KLaci/i-was-unlucky)

